# Foal Color, help me guess what color he'll shed out..



## frogtree (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a one week old foal who was born a peachy buff dun. The end of his tail is very light now, but the rest still red. His dam is dun and his sire is black (not homozygous). His dam was originally registered as a red dun, although I don't have any foal pictures. Any guesses by looking at him on what he'll shed out to be based on experience of similar color foals? 


















Thanks for your input! 
Frogtree


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

looks red dun to me


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

yup red dun! too cute btw


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Does he have a dorsal stripe? If so, I would say red dun.


----------



## frogtree (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, he does have a light dorsal stripe and very light leg barring on his front legs (barely visable). The odd thing is that his tail is turning quite light, almost flaxen on the ends, red on the top.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

frogtree said:


> Yes, he does have a light dorsal stripe and very light leg barring on his front legs (barely visable). The odd thing is that his tail is turning quite light, almost flaxen on the ends, red on the top.


My mare is red dun with a very light mane and tail:


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

If he sheds out of his dorsal he could be a palomino, if his dorsal is very light it COULD shed out. My friend had a baby born that exact same color, minus the dun factor. He even had a red mane and tail, but as he shedded he got lighter to a golden color and his mane and tail grew out pure white. But yours is likely a red dun =]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

crimson88 said:


> If he sheds out of his dorsal he could be a palomino, if his dorsal is very light it COULD shed out. My friend had a baby born that exact same color, minus the dun factor. He even had a red mane and tail, but as he shedded he got lighter to a golden color and his mane and tail grew out pure white. But yours is likely a red dun =]


It's impossible for him to be a palomino. Dun and cream are totally different factors, and with a black sire and chestnut dam the only color options are black, chestnut or bay. Any of which could have only dun factor.

I say chestnut dun/red dun for sure. Just seeing how pale he is and how reddish his points are, I'd bet $1000 on it :wink: You lucky duck, I freaking LOVE chestnut duns.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ cream can hide on black horses, so it is slightly possible the black has cream. However, I agree that the foal doesn't look to be palomino. I lean toward red dun but would need to see better pics in the daylight to give a real opinion.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

he looks like he is going to shed off red dun. my filly though we thought was going to shed out bay because of how reddish she was when she was born and the fact that she had a black dorsal stripe on her back but instead she has shedded out pure black like her dam Dee.


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

dont ya just love the guessing game lol


----------



## BenandMoyasMomma (Apr 26, 2012)

That is a very good question. I'm having the same issue with my stud colt. He looks a solid black, but momma is a grey and daddy is a dun.... I'm thinking where he was born black he will shed out to a grey color, but would love to have my black stallion! Any chances he will stay black?


----------

